# Introducing my new little stink monster...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

This is my new little stink monster...he arrived at 2:10pm this afternoon via American Airlines smelling like poo :hammer: but super cute none the less...His new call name is yet to be determined, according to the little girls next door his name should be Ziggi, and oddly he kinda seems like a Ziggi :angeldevi

Here are a few pictures from the car at the airport, I will post more later but I am tired from cleaning poo and bathing puppy 



















Excuse the blurry photo I was trying to take it over my shoulder while driving


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Congradulations on your beautiful puppy:clap::clap::clap:. would like to know his pedigree..... is he registered?


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Look at those big ole feet! I agree with the kids though, Ziggi even _looks_ fitting!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cute kid!! Where did he fly from?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWE THE LIL FLYING Monkey HAS ARRIVED! Very CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww very cute sydney ... He is going to be a very handsome boy I see that puppy fever finally got the best of you. I bet sydney is just going to eat him up .. They are going to have a great time together. How old is he? Is he regsitered ? And what are his bloodlines ? Can't wait to see more of him


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He's adorable


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Here some pictures from our little playtime in the yard earlier...









































He is about 5 1/2 months old...he is UKC/ADBA registered...and his pedigree looks like this....

Stink Monster's Pedigree

Thank you Cheryl Caragan for this beautiful bouncing baby boy!!

...did I forget anything?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's so darn cute. You can see he's going to be full of spunk.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Choice Syd he is going to be something ... Beautiful Red baby


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I see a quite a bit of Lar-San's..Verry cute indeed


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yes sir you do...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love him!!!! Looks like Sydney is a fine time with him. I can't wait to see what wonderful things you do with him.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

wow, that dog has a lot to live up to! i'm sure he'll do great -- he's beautiful.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

He's soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!  I want a puppy. I see a few of Luke's relatives in his ped.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay Syd gots a buddy! He is adorable. Where'd he come from?


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new lil one. Whats does Syd think, where you get him, is he going to be like big sis and do all the cool stuff also?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Syd is taking to him alright...she thinks he is fun when she wants to play, but sometimes she was to be a b**** and not let him play with anything...I think she might be a little jealous, but she will get over it


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

He seems like fun! Whered u getem?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW Caragan pup you go girl! You will do her proud. Nice lookin fella.


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love red babies-awwww, gotta talk my girl into lettin' me have another -lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the red ones


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Looks like Sydney was having fun playing with him.

Stephanie


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats on Ziggi! He's very cute!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like he will be a great exercise tool for your other dog...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Here some pictures from our little playtime in the yard earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you were getting another dog!!! And one from my neck of the woods none-the-less. Congrats on your new addition. Caragan is the place to go for a good red nose for sure!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OH wow Syd thats an awsome ped.
My friend has a couple dogs form Cheryl they are great pullers/conformation dogs


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what I am hoping for...packing up now to go introduce the little stink monster to the tack, and I am already working, with Missy at Alakan Dream Harness, on designing a weight pull harness

He did originally come from Cheryl, in Washington, and he was in a home in Boston...Cheryl was looking to re-home him into a working home...and presto my plans to get a new dog suddenly got a swift kick in the butt to move forward~LOL! I decided he was a good age for me as far as my schedule is concerned, and he was a good age to get right into training...

...although I did miss that cute puppy breath stage, Cheryl was able to provide me with ample baby pictures!!

Wasn't he just the cutest?!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

wow he reminds me a lot of my friends dog Orion. His color is almost exactly the same
I love the pic of him with food all over his face, thats priceless!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Orion is out of Summer and Magnum, and Summer is little Ziggi's Great Grandmother...so it's not out of the realm of possibilities


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is he a co-own? I know Cheryl has got a long list of rules when placing her dogs, but I'm sure she will be very pleased with what you do with him. 

What a cutie-pie!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

he is...but it really isn't bad I mean she mostly just wants to know what's going on with him, and that he is being properly cared for...a lot of the "rules" are more for legal protection, but I have only the best intentions and when a breeder also has the best intentions in mind then really I see no problems with a co-own.


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

cute pup, the ride to the airport watiing for the pup must have been fun, i know it was for me


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh he is adorable syd seems to enjoy him as well!


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

he looks very happy!! congrats!!


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

nice dog!!


----------

